# Training female cockatiel to talk?



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, soon I may be getting a female lutino cockatiel, at least that's what the owner assumes the baby to be because it's 10 weeks and hasn't made noise. Anyway, I was wondering if there is any techniques I can try to get my bird to mimic me. I know all have different personalities but those who have heard of successful ways to do it, please respond. I was actually leaning more toward a male but in the end, I guess I could go with a female...


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

First you should know that females are generally not the talkers ... although there are some females that do. Also males, who are known to be the talkers... sometimes do not. Sometimes it can be a toss in the air. My oldest male is almost 3 and does not talk. He whistles up a storm but nothing that is mimicking me. My youngest male at 4 months shows great signs of nearly learning a whistle that I have been teaching him. And I almost think I've heard him try to say PeekABoo. Repetition is key. Over and over around them. And do it with enthusiasm when you say/whistle it. Make it fun for them. If they tilt their head while they are looking at you, I am told this means that they are listening and focusing on you. Good luck!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If they shake their head, it means they don't like the noise or that it's too loud! Or if eating, this would mean they were surprised by the moisture, texture, or taste.


----------

